# strawberry wine recipe suggestions



## pharmgurl (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking for a strawberry wine recipe to make 5 gallons. Local strawberries are ready for pickin' and I think this would be a great opportunity. Any suggestions? I am fairly new to wine making and have mostly just made wine from kits.

Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!

This is what i used for my Strawberry wine. 

View attachment Strawberry Wine Recipe - 1 gallon.pdf


----------



## closetwine (May 13, 2011)

That's a pretty good recipe. I will add that the easiest way I've found to crush strawberries is wash/destem/freeze/thaw and crush in a ziplock bag... Just don't have the bag more than 1/2 full to avoid busting it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 13, 2011)

closetwine said:


> That's a pretty good recipe. I will add that the easiest way I've found to crush strawberries is wash/destem/freeze/thaw and crush in a ziplock bag... Just don't have the bag more than 1/2 full to avoid busting it.



Yeah - i have that backwards - i have to freeze/thaw/destem - needs to be wash/destem/freeze/thaw.

Thanks for the catch!!


----------



## closetwine (May 13, 2011)

LOL! I didn't catch it... I was just putting my method in there... at least we got it straight now!


----------



## docanddeb (May 15, 2011)

In your recipe you mentioned an F-pac... but never told them how or what to do with it.

Debbie


----------



## Loren (May 15, 2011)

The last Strawberry I made, I used frozen Strawberry Daiquiri mix for a flavor pak, everyone likes it, at least they say they do. Loren


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> In your recipe you mentioned an F-pac... but never told them how or what to do with it.
> 
> Debbie



Ck here

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7547


----------



## pharmgurl (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input everybody! Im excited to have the recipe & detailed instructions!


----------

